# Kontiki Electrical / Voltage problem HELP!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

We have just embarked on our first trip in our (new to us) 1996 Kontiki 640. We are currently on a campsite near Flamborough. Everything seemed ok but last night and today we discovered an electrical problem whilst on hookup.

All the 240v sockets are fine. The tele worked constantly as did the kettle. The lights however after a few minutes suddenly went from bright to very dim or off completely. Almost like they were on battery and it had gone flat. If you switched them off, waited 10 minutes and put them on again they came back on full but then after a few minutes went dim again. All this time the tele and anything plugged into a socket was fine!

I think it is effecting the fridge and water pump as the fridge is hardly working and the water pump is occasionally making a buzzing noise so we turned it off. This also means we cant have hot water flowing for long as it cuts out after a while.

As I mentioned the only thing that seems stable is the 240v sockets. If however you unplug the hookup and go onto 12v leisure battery the lights are fine and bright all the time.

I quizzed the camp site warden who test the hookup my plugging in a portable testing light into it. IT worked so we are assuming we have a technical internal fault. 

I have tried flicking the supply switches etc, and it doesnt seem to make a difference. Looks like there are three MCB switches and therefore three different circuits?. They are all on and as I said work sparodically.

Any ideas?

Regards
Barry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Is this an accurate summary of what you've said?
"All mains works fine on hookup.
All 12V works fine off hookup.
12V doesn't work for many minutes on hookup."

I wonder if your mains powered battery charger cum power supply isolates the batteries from the van's load when switched on, and it is a problem with the power supply output?

Dave


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm far from an expert or even competent but as you say sounds like the battery has gone down.
When you are on hook up the power would go to the 240v sockets direct but doesn't the 12v still come from the battery and the hook up simply charges the battery? 
So the battery could be down and not taking a charge or the charger has failed.
As I say no competency but just applying a bit of logic.
Hopefully someone with electrical knowledge can confirm or deny.
 
Keith


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*More info*

Just to clarify

The 240 hookup does not work ok. Anything plugged into a 240v socket such as a tele or 240v kettle works fine, all the time. The lights and water pump work for a while and then go dim or off all together. When they go dim there is no effect on the TV. Switch the lights off for a bit then on again and they are back on. After a few minutes they go dim again or even off. throughout this time though the high powered devices such as TV are constanly on and work ok. The laptop I am typing on is on mains and has never faultered. in other words all devices plugged into standard 240v sockets are fine.

I have now discovered that if I switch on the leasure battery at the same time as having the hookup plugged in everything works all the time! The manual however states that when you are on hookup you should switch the battery to the central (off) position as everything in the van should switch to 240v automatically.

Although I have found this work around I am not sure if I will do any damage having both the 240v hookup and leisure battery on at the same time. Nothings blown up or set on fire yet mind.

Any further help appreciated

Regards

Barry


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm not sure if I've understood the thread (permutations) correctly...... but here comes my tuppence worth :? 

We have a Swift Royale of 1996 vintage which is fairly similar to Kontiki. Even when hooked up to 240V we always have the 12V leisure battery switched on and all 12V bits work.

I suppose in theory if the 240V is powering the battery charger then the charger CAN provide 12V to the circuit that powers the lights, cassette toilet, water pump etc on ts own, but if you DON'T turn on the 12V leisure battery switch perhaps that is isolating the circuit.

Enough waffling..... I'd suggest to check the water level in the leisure battery ... just to check it can take a charge (unless the battery or the charger is kaput, of course) ... turn on the leisure battery whether you are on 240V or not and you'll have 12V power.

Hope this helps ..... I've never spotted the commen t in the book about turning the switch to the off (central) position .... so let us know how you get on!

cheers

john


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Leave the battery switched on.

If you turn the battery switch to the centre / off position (regardless of what the book says) you will force the pump/lights etc to run directly off the battery charger. This will work OK for a short while, but it will then detect that the battery needs no more charge (because there's no load on the battery) and it will cut the charge output. Anything trying to run from the charger will then fade.

The instruction in the book probably means switch your fridge off battery, as it can now run off mains, as can your water heater and on eor two other things.

Internal lights are (usually) 12v, and the pump is always 12v. They like running off the battery, not off the charger!

I doubt if there is anything wrong with your hookup, battery, or charger - just a misleading instruction

Finally - if you're still not sure, I live in Driffield, 30 minutes from Flamborough. I could call in tomorrow, and bring my test meter.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Kontiki Electrical*

You should leave the leisure battery "on".
As said previously lights, pump etc work from 12 volt therefore it must be "live".
If you are able, after leaving the battery charger on for some time (to charge the 12v leisure battery) and the 12 volt circuits on, if there is a switch to turn the charger on or off turn it off and see if your 12 volt supplies last a while. This will give you an indication of the condition of your leisure battery.
Hope this is some help.
Mashy


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: More info*



barryd said:


> I have now discovered that if I switch on the leasure battery at the same time as having the hookup plugged in everything works all the time!


Dave has already come up with the explanation. When on EHU and the leisure battery is off the mains is feeding the 12V - or NOT in this case.

It's obviously a thermic failure.

It's almost certainly a relay, switch or connection to a relay that is heating and moving enough to disconnect.

I bought an IR thermometer on ebay for a tenner, pointing this around the control box would find it. Or if you are brave and sensitive putting you fingers *near* things may detect *hot*.

The first place to look is the battery switch.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I have a 1994 Kontiki and I always switch to habitation whether on hook up or not. I have had no problems during the five and one half years I have owned the vehicle. I have never tried running anything without this switch in the habitation mode.
Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Barry i think one our technical staff may be able to help, if could send me PM with contact number on i will ask one of them to give you a call Monday if that is okay, We are based in Beverley so about 20 miles from Flambrough if needed you could call in.
I hope this is of use.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Thanks All*

Hi

Unfortunatly after making the post on Sunday my laptop mobile internet connection packed up and I am now back home (North Yorkshire Dales). Thanks for some great offers of help. It seems that by the sound of it you need to keep the battery on as well as the hookup. Well this would explain why this cured the problem. The guy I bought the van off had only had it since september so either he didnt know or as someone suggested the instructions got confused. The only thing I am concerned about is that I think the electrics contol panel is set to charging the battery all the time. Should I switch this off occasionally or will it just stop charging when its full anyway?

The people I bought the van off seemed very genuine nice people and I am sure they wouldnt have hidden any problems from me so I am not over worried.

Regards
Barry


----------

